# hideaway system unknown...first time poster..



## mannyo68 (Mar 12, 2012)

\hello all,\

I just joined Gto forum and am excited to get some help with my new purchase. I owned a white 68 20 years ago and recently bought a red 68. The new one has hideaways that are powered electrically and not with vacuum actuators. They don't have seperated electric motors like some of the conversion kits that are out there. The motor is in the center of the nose with a gear that moves one shaft which operates both doors at the same time. I have been searching the web to get an idea of where this came from. It looks pretty old. I bought from a dealer so last owner is not an option right now. i will be trying to contact last registered owner shortly. I will post pics soon. Any ideas on what system i have?


----------



## mannyo68 (Mar 12, 2012)

*Pics of setup*

Here are the pictures that show the missing actuators and electric motor and gear with one shaft connecting both hideaways. I wonder if anyone recognizes the parts because I would have no idea of how to replace them if I had to. One interesting fact is that whoever installed this system used a brown 110 extension cord wire to connect the motor to the separate toggle switch that works the doors. Any ideas??


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

I did an electric conversion on my car years ago using Dodge Daytona motors. The motor on your car looks like a power window actuator to me, unsure of the make. If the motor is good and works I'd just run it, you can redo the wiring. I would recommend a relay in line with your switch though.


----------



## mannyo68 (Mar 12, 2012)

Thanks AlkyGto,

Everything works as of right now. The only thing I need to fix is the washer that they fabricated to keep rods in bracket. Passenger side has it but Driver's side does not. They held it in place with some white type of glue. Plan on bolting it in somehow.. So you think it definitely looks like a home made job?


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

For sure dude. But it looks like some solid backyard engineering. Nothing wrong with that if it works properly, has good geometry (nothing binds and actuates smoothly) I would fix the bushings, redo the wiring. 

And you never have to worry about drooping headlight doors and they work in unison. 

BTW if you are replacing the switch I used a 3 position rocker switch with a center return that is the same size and shape as the factory rocker switches on the lower dash. I believe another member on here (not sure who) has his working with the headlight switch but he is using dual headlamp motors.


----------



## mannyo68 (Mar 12, 2012)

Any instructions on removing headlights to replace bushings and other parts? Do I need to remove bumper? I also wasn't sure if I removed egg crate part of bumper correctly? Kind of scratched the bumper a tiny bit. Any instructions on this? Thanks for all your help!!!


----------



## mannyo68 (Mar 12, 2012)

Anyone with instructions? Any gto book more informative for instructions? I read the Gto Restoration Guide is more a collection of pics and not instructions... Any help is greatly appreciated....


----------

